# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في القانون الدولي >  الارهاب

## مروه

*¯**المقدمة :*
*إن ظاهرة الأرهاب اليوم  تعتبر من أخطر مشاكل العصر فلقد شغلت الأنسانيه  فى العالم أجمع خلال السنوات الحديثه وقد حظيت هذه الظاهره باهتمام معظم الدوائر السياسيه والأقتصاديه والأمنيه إلى الحد الذى أطلق معه على هذا العصر " عصر الأرهاب "  وذلك لما شهدته الساحه الدوليه والأقليميه والمحليه من تصاعد فى أنشطة التنظيمات الأرهابيه والتى تنوعت وتعددت أساليبها فى ممارسة أنشتطها ، حتى أصبحت هذه الظاهره تمثل تهديدا مباشرا للأمن والأستقرار وتعطيل خطط التنميه ووقف عجلة التطور .*

----------

